

Local MirageOS Development with Xen and Virtualbox - amirmc
http://www.skjegstad.com/blog/2015/01/19/mirageos-xen-virtualbox/

======
talex5
Another option: if you're running Linux on the host, you can build everything
there and then scp the unikernels into dom0 for deployment, which might be
easier (that's what I do).

Not sure if you can build Xen unikernels natively under OS X though.

